# Bulking diet, criticise please.



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi gents,

OK I have been planning a bulking phase and have been doing some reading around this site to get some ideas of how i am supposed to go around doing this. Yesterday i took the plunge and decided to start writing things down and working out figures and stuff. It was much more difficult than i imagined, and now can see why folk charge to work out peoples diets etc!

Here is what i came up with, and was hoping you guys could critique it and point out where I need to improve and change things.

Facts about me;

Height 179cm

Weight 82KG

BMR 1951.72

Total required calories 3400-3600 calories.

I was planning on doing a 40/40/20 split ; 340g Carbs, 340g Protein and 71g of Fat.

*Meal 1*

Oats 100g with 250ml of milk (honey to taste) (521Kcal)

3x Scrambled eggs with half a tin of beans (622Kcal)

Orange juice and cup of tea

*Meal 2*

28g of mixed nuts 171Kcal

Orange

Tuna mayo(75g) (homemade with light mayo) on wholemeal toast (2x slices) (approx 400KCal)

*Meal 3*

200g Chicken Breast (342 Kcal)

Mixed Salad

Bread 2 slices (247Kcal)

Banana (105Kcal)

*Meal 4*

Pre Workout Shake (1 scoop whey)

Creatine

*Meal 5*

Post Workout Shake (2 Scoops Whey)

*Meal 6*

Dinner with family

Pear for afters

*Meal 7*

Low fat Cottage Cheese (50g) (72 Kcal)

Ryvvita

I have used http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/cgi-bin/list_nut_edit.pl as my source for nutritional information.

My evening meal with my family cant really be changed. Its the only meal i sit down with my girlfriend and little boy and eat the same as them, so i am not willing to change it. She usually cooks a healthy meat dish with a clean carb and veg.

I will be starting my diet in two weeks, so i have time to ammend it and make changes. No doubt i will change it when i do it to make sure i am making my gains.

Cheers guys

Jim


----------



## scorch316 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would add a dessert spoon of olive oil to pro-shake meals 4 and 5

also up my veg and fruit,

also think about your vit c, intake 2000mg per day slow release.

otherwise pretty good.


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheers mate. There is usually at least two portions of veg with my evening meal anyway, but i will add some fruit for my post work out meal too.

Suppliments i will be taking; (i knew i forgot to add something!)

1 x Mulit Vit tablet

1 x Iron Tablet

3 x Methoxy-7-test (spread through the day)

3 X Trib (spread through the day)


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry for being naive, what difference does the olive oil make? I am taking in quite a lot of fats through the day as it is... If i use oil in my cooking its usually with olive oil...

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Id ditch the Beans(loads of salt in them) for breakfast mate, and add 60g cheese to your eggs, cheesy eggs, lovely. 

And you have no Veg to your diet, get some added in along with some olive oil for good fats. Just sprinkle some over your Veg.

Other than that loks ok to me dude.

Good luck

Geo


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

7367wells said:


> Sorry for being naive, what difference does the olive oil make? I am taking in quite a lot of fats through the day as it is... If i use oil in my cooking its usually with olive oil...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jim


Olive oil contains very good heart healthy fats, rich in omega's. Great for the cardio vascular system and also allows greater calorie consumption and free's up the carbs and the protein to do their jobs more effectively.

-Matt


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks lads. Most of the veg would be in my dinner with my family. I will add some more in at lunch time too. Will any cheese do, or shall i stick to the low fat variety?

Didnt know that about the olive oil, wont add it to my shakes as i think that might make me sick but i will definately add it to my meals.

I will have a look at the thread thats about keeping the costs down too, as this looks to be quite an expensive diet!

Again, thanks for all your help

Jim


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

OK i have been on this diet now for a few days and its going well. I added in some more fruit and veg because else it would be a boring diet!

I do have one further question, but i will search the threads for more info in the mean time, how do i stop the constipation? I have found i am getting bad stomach aches and finding it harder to go to the loo. I took some lactulose and that had little or no affect at all, even when i doubled up on the dosage! Help with this would offer me some much welcomed relief!

Jim


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

the added fruit and veg solved the issue!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad it helped bud. Have you got any progress pictures to show us all?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Id have something more pwo, like a banana or 2 or a muller rice or something


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry been a way for a while. I gained around half a stone over 6 weeks, some of that was fat but my overall muscle size definately went up. I have no progress pictures at the minute, i am still out in the middle east.

I am at the minute doing a cutting cycle for a few more weeks then will get some pictures put up.

Thanks for all the help guys!

Jim


----------

